# Wie kann ich mich mit Oracle verbinden?



## neugiriger (30. Mai 2006)

hallo 

ich muss demnächst in der Schule mich mit einem Laptop mit einer Oracle Datenbank auf einem Server verbinden, über ein Java Programm, und ich wollte fragen ob ich dazu irgendeinen Treiber im Windows bzw. Linux(Knoppix Version) benötige, um mich mit dieser zu verbinden?!

 :roll: 

Also in der Java-Anwendung ist eine ojdbc14.jar bibliothek enthalten, aber hat das damit etwas zu tun?  :? 

Grus neugiriger


----------



## Caffè Latte (30. Mai 2006)

Hi,

in dem genannten JAR-File ist der JDBC-Treiber enthalten, um sich mit einer Oracle-DB zu verbinden. Das JAR-File muss dafür im Classpath der Anwendung sein. Mehr brauchst du nicht, ausser dem nötigen know-how.


----------



## drldoom (31. Mai 2006)

Bei mir gehts auch so, ohne einen weiteren Treiber, da ich die selbe lib benutze. die erklärung von caffè Latte hört sich natürlich auch gut an


----------



## neugiriger (31. Mai 2006)

ok, ich danke euch erstmal


----------

